# bezahlbarer 27" WQHD Monitor zum Zocken gesucht (GTX 1080/Ryzen 5 1600X, etc.)



## Basti1904 (17. August 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich erstelle den Thread für einen guten Kumpel. Wir haben am Wochenende für ihn folgendes System zusammengebaut und nun wird es natürlich Zeit seinen ziemlich veralteten 1080p Monitor (aus dem Büro geliehen) durch was adäquates zu ersetzen:

GTX 1080 Palit Super Jetstream
Ryzen 5 1600x
16GB Corsair DDR4 3200er
MSI B370 Mainboard
etc. pp.

Er nutzt den Rechner wirklich hauptsächlich zum Zocken, Bildbearbeitung oder Ähnliches ist kein Thema, sonst nur Standard Kram wie im Internetsurfen etc. .

Er zockt eigentlich alles Mögliche, von ab und an LOL, Diablo 3, Fallout 4, Overwatch, Rocket Leaque... nun will er aufgrund der Neuanschaffung unbedingt GTA V mit dem Super Grafik Mod mal testen... joar das ist so das Einsatzgebiet, also weder nur Shooter noch langsame Games, echt alles mögliche. Overwatch spuckt in 1080p schon knapp 300 FPS aus.

Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, ist ihm das alles auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken (wird wohl eh nicht drin sein mit der 1080) nicht so wichtig wie eine schöne flüssige Darstellung des Bildes.

Nun sind wir am überlegen welche Art von Monitor am besten zu ihm passt. Klar 1440p, 144Hz, Gsync das wäre DIE Kombi. Aber über 600 Ocken dafür ausgeben will er nun auch nicht. Round about 400 sollen es eigentlich werden. Und er lässt sich von mir nicht zum 24 Zoll Dell 2417DG überreden (weil die Schrift in 1440p in 24 Zoll zu klein sein soll), sondern hält an seinen 27 Zoll arg fest.

Aktuell ist der AOC hier im Angebot:
24" (60,96cm) AOC AGON AG241QX schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 1.4 / 1xVGA

Man findet aber auch andere Modelle im Preisrahmen mit 144Hz + WQHD aber immr ohne Gsync:
27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI


Habt ihr Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen!?
Ist bei einem 144Hz Monitor das Bild (mit entsprechenden Grafik-Einstellungen und FPS >=100) sowieso immer smooth?
Oder sollte Gsync schon unbedingt an Bord sein und man eventuell auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt mal schauen?
Gibt es eigentlich Gsync Monitore mit weniger als 144Hz + WQHD die eventuell ins Budget passen, die wir noch gar nich auf dem Schirm haben?

Er wird sicherlich über jeden Rat und jede geteilte Erfahrung dankbar sein.

Beste Grüße,
Basti


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2017)

*AW: bezahlbarer 27&quot; WQHD Monitor zum Zocken gesucht (GTX 1080/Ryzen 5 1600X, etc.)*

Hier gibt's ein User Review zum Dell S2417DG. 
[User-Review] Dell S2417DG vs Dell U2713HM
Und hier noch ne Auswahl zu WQHD Monitoren mit G-Sync LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## azzih (18. August 2017)

GSync ist einfach unfassbar überteuert, bei den Preisen kann man das kaum empfehlen. Würde aktuell selbst wohl ein 27 Zoll 144Hz TN Panel nehmen. IPS Panel haben zwar immer noch ein besseres Bild und vor allem die saubere schwarz Wiedergabe, allerdings sind die 27 Zöller doch sehr teuer und die Reaktionszeit ist immer noch deutlich höher als bei TN. Dazu sind TN Panel seit einigen Jahren auch deutlich besser als früher und man bekommt auch hier ein ziemlich gutes Bild.


----------



## Necthor (18. August 2017)

> 27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI / 1xHDMI



Bei prad im  Datenblatt steht was von Pixelfehlerklasse 2.
Was bedeutet das?


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2017)

Lexikon Monitor | Pixelfehlerklassen


----------



## Basti1904 (18. August 2017)

Okay das sind ja schon einmal interessante Infos, Danke dafür. Gerade den Testbericht vom Dell fand ich gut (unterstützt ja auch meine Meinung ).

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen zum oben genannten AOC? 

Oder vielleicht zur Textdarstellung beim Dell in 24 Zoll?


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2017)

Morgen sollte mein Dell U2515H ankommen und ich kann mal Bilder von machen wie es mit der Textgröße aussieht.


----------



## hoffgang (18. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> GSync ist einfach unfassbar überteuert, bei den Preisen kann man das kaum empfehlen. Würde aktuell selbst wohl ein 27 Zoll 144Hz TN Panel nehmen. IPS Panel haben zwar immer noch ein besseres Bild und vor allem die saubere schwarz Wiedergabe, allerdings sind die 27 Zöller doch sehr teuer und die Reaktionszeit ist immer noch deutlich höher als bei TN. Dazu sind TN Panel seit einigen Jahren auch deutlich besser als früher und man bekommt auch hier ein ziemlich gutes Bild.



27" WQHD 144 Hz kommt afaik entweder als GSync oder FreeSync. Wenn der TE  Kumpel wirklich kein 24" haben möchte bleibt ihm nur die Wahl zwischen 2 kleineren Übeln
Kann verstehen dass einem der Aufpreis für Gsync sehr teuer vorkommt, die Frage ist eben, wie lange bindet man sich an Nvidia. Aktuelle Freesync Grakas sehe ich keine interessanten, v.a. wenn eine 1080 verbaut ist
Jetzt WQHD 144 Hz mit dem falschen Sync zu kaufen kann halt auch raus geschmissenes Geld sein, es kostet trotzdem eine Menge, bietet aber nicht alles was es in Verbindung mit der verbauten Graka könnte.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Entweder 27" WQHD 60 HZ und Geld sparen, oder 27"WQHD 144Hz Gsync. (unter der Prämisse das 24" partout nicht in Frage kommen.)
Hier muss er sich einfach entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist. Geld oder Hz.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 27" WQHD 144 Hz kommt afaik entweder als GSync oder FreeSync. Wenn der TE  Kumpel wirklich kein 24" haben möchte bleibt ihm nur die Wahl zwischen 2 kleineren Übeln
> Kann verstehen dass einem der Aufpreis für Gsync sehr teuer vorkommt, die Frage ist eben, wie lange bindet man sich an Nvidia. Aktuelle Freesync Grakas sehe ich keine interessanten, v.a. wenn eine 1080 verbaut ist
> Jetzt WQHD 144 Hz mit dem falschen Sync zu kaufen kann halt auch raus geschmissenes Geld sein, es kostet trotzdem eine Menge, bietet aber nicht alles was es in Verbindung mit der verbauten Graka könnte.
> 
> ...


Aus genau diesem grund hab ich zum Dell U2515H gegriffen. 
Ich für meinen Teil sehe es nicht ein für ein TN-Panel, G-Sync und 144Hz 450€ für 24" oder 600€ für 27" zu bezahlen. Ja ok 144Hz Monitore hängen was aber ich bin kein Super-Mega-ESL Pro der sowas wirklich brauch. Für mich wirds eine Wohltat sein wenn ich von meinen 27" FHD TN-Panel Monitor wegkomme. Bei IPS habe ich die besseren Farben die höchste ppi dank WQHD bei nur 25" aber eben nur 60Hz dafür habe ich aber auch nur 300€ bezahlt und warte solange auf einen OLED UHD Monitor mit 144Hz und bis dahin gibt's Grafikkarten für die UHD ein Klacks ist.


----------



## hoffgang (18. August 2017)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Aus genau diesem grund hab ich zum Dell U2515H gegriffen.
> Ich für meinen Teil sehe es nicht ein für ein TN-Panel, G-Sync und 144Hz 450€ für 24" oder 600€ für 27" zu bezahlen. Ja ok 144Hz Monitore hängen was aber ich bin kein Super-Mega-ESL Pro der sowas wirklich brauch. Für mich wirds eine Wohltat sein wenn ich von meinen 27" FHD TN-Panel Monitor wegkomme. Bei IPS habe ich die besseren Farben die höchste ppi dank WQHD bei nur 25" aber eben nur 60Hz dafür habe ich aber auch nur 300€ bezahlt und warte solange auf einen OLED UHD Monitor mit 144Hz und bis dahin gibt's Grafikkarten für die UHD ein Klacks ist.



Das ist eben persönliche Präferenz und die kann niemand objektiv bewerten.
Ich will Hz und bin begeistert von 27" WQHD 144Hz mit TN (der IPS von Asus ist nochmal teurer und zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs gabs zuviele negative Reviews / Kommentare). Und ich habe den aufgerufenen Preis bewusst bezahlt.
Nur das sind am Ende Abwägungen die der TE, bzw. sein Buddy treffen müssen.


----------



## Basti1904 (18. August 2017)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Morgen sollte mein Dell U2515H ankommen und ich kann mal Bilder von machen wie es mit der Textgröße aussieht.



Das wäre natürlich eine super nette Aktion mit dem Foto! 

Ja mein Kumpel liest natürlich fleissig mit und denkt nun auch über den kleineren Dell mit 144Hz und Gsync nach. 

Komisch das sich keiner mit Erfahrungen zu dem Gerät meldet, scheinbar wollen alle was größeres als 24 Zoll...


----------



## 4B11T (18. August 2017)

Ihr hättet beim zusammenstellen des PC's noch ein bisschen Geld für einen besseren Monitor sparen können:

Der recht teure Corsair Ram läuft in dieser Combi vermutlich nur mit max. 2933MHz, hier wäre deutlich günstigerer RAM möglich gewesen.
Der R5 1600 lässt sich mit wenigen Mausklicks im BIOS fast auf das Niveau des 1600X anheben.

Und einen B370 Chipsatz gibts nicht, welches Mainboard ist es denn? Ist eigentlich egal, denn Übertakten können X370 und B350.


----------



## Basti1904 (18. August 2017)

Es handelt sich natürlich um das X370 Board, da hatte ich mich vertan...


----------



## Cruach (19. August 2017)

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit folgenden Monitor: Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden, kann ich empfehlen. Werkelt bei mir mit einer 1080.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. August 2017)

*AW: bezahlbarer 27&quot; WQHD Monitor zum Zocken gesucht (GTX 1080/Ryzen 5 1600X, etc.)*

So hier das versprochene Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Monitor geht aber auf der Stelle zurück! Aber nicht weils mir nicht gefällt sondern weil der einen weg hat! 


Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschluss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann das, keine ahnung was dat is 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wies aus sieht hat Alternate mir ein bereits ein Monitor geschickt der schon mal Retourniert wurde [emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35]


----------



## Basti1904 (19. August 2017)

Danke für die Fotos!

Boar wie ärgerlich und unfassbar dreist von Alternate. Da fällt einem ja nichts mehr zu ein... 

Bestellst du dir das gleiche Dell Modell nochmal woanders? 
Was ist das für ein Asus Modell daneben?

Und wieso sieht es auf den Bildern so aus als hätte der Asus ein schönes klares Bild und der Dell so einen Gelbstich?!


----------



## WaldemarE (19. August 2017)

Das Asus ist ein VE278H.
Keine Ahnung was da los is hab nach dem Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschluss, gleich wieder eingepackt und weggeschickt ^^


----------

